# Rolex Submariner and a Bremont?????



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi i own a rolex sub 116610ln which i really love i would like to purchase a bremont to add to my collection which model would you suggest that would be different from the sub however would compliment it i like the idea of a blue watch but I'm not sure thank you in advance


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Rolex Sub is a very universal watch so I would suggest a MB II.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

Without knowing more about what types of environments you plan to wear the watch in, it is really hard to answer that question.

For instance: Work at place where you need to wear a shirt & tie? Maybe a Alt-1.
Look for touch casual wear out hiking / riding etc? MBII or Solo

See where I'm going? 

Good luck.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

samanator said:


> Rolex Sub is a very universal watch so I would suggest a MB II.


Ditto. One of the very best 2-watch combos you could possibly have IMO.


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe the Explorer 1 (Ref 214270) 39 mm ... something different


----------



## IronDave (Jul 27, 2011)

As I am selling a Bremont I will attempt to give an objective answer... (full disclosure).

Assumption 1 - since you have the Rolex, a classic yet simple watch, you may want to go above and beyond the entry Solo models. Thus I would agree with the aforementioned MB2.

I would further suggest the U2 because it comes in BLUE as you indicated you wanted (I believe even the barrel can be blue on models?).

Assumption 2 - alternatively, you may be into the more conservative designs. In which case may I suggest the Bremont Solo WHITE model, which would contrast nicely with your Rolex.

Assumption 3 - perhaps you are interested in a watch with an extra complication. In this case I would suggest something in the classic range with a chronograph. In all honesty here i prefer the Alt1-C models with 2 subdials over any of the 3 subdials, but that is personal preference. However I believe the Alt1Z has a GMT function as well.

I hope at least one of these analyses is constructive in your choice.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I would agree with the new blue U2 as an option to the MBII I suggested. While I like the U2 blue components I find the key attraction to me is the distinct second hand on the MBII and the choice of three barrel colors. Like the Rolex Milgauss with it's distinct lightning bolt second hand, the ejector seat loop on the back of the MBII second hand just sets it appart more. The U2 second hand I find a little bland, but for some that may be a good thing.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

It's easy








MB II/AN
SOLO/WH-SI


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Or







Comparison

MB II/AN
SOLO/WH-SI


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I say this bad boy


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

is that the blue U2? Hard to tell from the lighting but I believe it is. Love the nubuck strap as well.



darby11 said:


> View attachment 1161970
> 
> 
> I say this bad boy


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

nolanz14 said:


> is that the blue U2? Hard to tell from the lighting but I believe it is. Love the nubuck strap as well.


yes it is - loving it so far about a month in.


----------

